# Enriching a Betta's Environment



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I've just adopted a Betta and have upgraded his tank to 2.5 gallons with a nano HOB filter, heater and light. I'm planning on adding substrate and low-light plants.

My question is, how can I enrich his environment/life more? Should I put in a divider with a female, or would this just be aggravating for him?

Thanks,


----------



## AtomicBob (Jun 24, 2007)

Give this a try: How to Entertain Your Betta Fish 

Found it on the IBC site (http://www.ibcbettas.org/)

I haven't tried any thing in it... But I do like the paper cut out idea, funny!!

Cheers,


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG, that is adorable, I love it!

Dr. Glub-Glub is in my office (tank #2 here!). I'll procede with the plants, I also have a little orange rubber fish about his size that he could probably push around.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I know they appreciate broad leafy plants to hide in and lay on. A friend of mine did an extremely heavy planted 7 gallon for her little guy and he's in absolute heaven.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Update 23 May 2008*

This morning I added Eco-complete, a piece of mopani, anubias nana and java moss to Dr. Glub-Glub's 2.5g tank. I can't read fishy minds but I have to say that he is much more active than he's been all week and if I had to guess, I'd say he likes the new additions (at least I hope he does!).


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I wouldnt add a girl personally as i dont like divided tanks when it comes to betta and there isnt any down time either. 

I agree with kat, big leaf plants..one of my guys loves to sleep on his. I flare them at least once a day and talk to them a lot... When i do a tank clean i try to move things around somtimes (except for favorite spots)

I know some people like to put ping pong balls in the tank or any refective orbs. My older guy...(about 2.5 years) has slowed down a bit but still enjoys the time when i come over. 

Live foods are fun... If you can find large daphnia they enjoy it or mosquito larva.

I've even draged string around the tanks a few times LOL they hate the string.. >.>


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

You could also give him some "mirror-time". Start off with just a few minutes and watch for too much aggression. Some bettas do get quite aggressive though... and can start splitting or chewing their fins... but that's more the exception than the rule. But most of my bettas LOVE their mirror time. Great exercise for them and I think breaks up the day for them!  

Michele


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Mattsmom said:


> You could also give him some "mirror-time". Start off with just a few minutes and watch for too much aggression. Some bettas do get quite aggressive though... and can start splitting or chewing their fins... but that's more the exception than the rule. But most of my bettas LOVE their mirror time. Great exercise for them and I think breaks up the day for them!
> 
> Michele


You beat me to it...A friend of mine uses mirror time as well but instead of flaring he seems quite enamoured with himself lol. Sometimes he flares and other times he shimmies as if to say, oh yea I am soooo much cuter then you. Its the funniest thing.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Jess, Tabatha & Michele!!!!! You have me looking at Betta's now!  

This is a conspiracy! 

*runs aways*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> I've even draged string around the tanks a few times LOL they hate the string.. >.>


You crack me up!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> Jess, Tabatha & Michele!!!!! You have me looking at Betta's now!
> 
> This is a conspiracy!
> 
> *runs aways*


I'd have to say that *MY* biggest problem with Bettas is that I keep looking at the tank thinking I could put some pygmy corys or Ottos in there, it's just too big for one fish!


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

How big is your tank, Tabatha? Bettas can usually peacefully coexist with otos and cory's. Depending on the size... you can maybe have 3-5 otos with a betta?? Count for 2.5 gallons for one betta (not just size but waste output)... and whatever the general rule of thumb is for cories or otos. I just know that both of these bottom feeders like to be in groups of 5 at least... but I've heard 3 do well too!

Michele


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> You beat me to it...A friend of mine uses mirror time as well but instead of flaring he seems quite enamoured with himself lol. Sometimes he flares and other times he shimmies as if to say, oh yea I am soooo much cuter then you. Its the funniest thing.


   OH!!! That is SOOOOO true!! Some are quite vain!! My Jelly Bean is more a "lover" than a fighter! 

Michele


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Mattsmom said:


> How big is your tank, Tabatha? Bettas can usually peacefully coexist with otos and cory's. Depending on the size... you can maybe have 3-5 otos with a betta?? Count for 2.5 gallons for one betta (not just size but waste output)... and whatever the general rule of thumb is for cories or otos. I just know that both of these bottom feeders like to be in groups of 5 at least... but I've heard 3 do well too!
> 
> Michele



Hi Michele,

I've tried to put this dude in with other creatures but he's quite selfish and prefers to have the whole tank to himself. He doesn't even like to share with nerite snails! I had him with a few tetras but they stressed him out.

I've love to put a little group of pygmy corys in there, they're my favorites!!!

Almost forgot, he's in a 2.5g.


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Jess, Tabatha & Michele!!!!! You have me looking at Betta's now!
> 
> This is a conspiracy!
> 
> *runs aways*


On the other board I belong to... I'm a HUGE betta enabler so you better run far and fast!!!! 

Seriously... I can't say enough about these guys... they are like little puppies. I have 5 and each have a very distinctive personality. Not to mention how beautiful they are. And that's just the boys... the girls' personalities more than make up for their short fins! And... if the conditions and personalities blend... you can keep some betta girls together!!!

The only drawback I can see to bettas is that the boys most definitely cannot be kept together... which is such a shame... can you imagine a tank FULL of these guys???!!!! I'd have died and gone to heaven!!! 

Michele


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Mattsmom said:


> On the other board I belong to... I'm a HUGE betta enabler so you better run far and fast!!!!
> 
> Michele


Allright woman cough up the other board URL!  

PS
I'm a shrimp/pleco enabler so I'll get you back!


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Hi Michele,
> 
> I've tried to put this dude in with other creatures but he's quite selfish and prefers to have the whole tank to himself. He doesn't even like to share with nerite snails! I had him with a few tetras but they stressed him out.
> 
> ...


Well... that's interesting about the nerite snails... I've got some in QT right now... and plan on adding them to my betta tanks to help with the algae clean-up. I just hope my guys aren't aggressive with them!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they "like" each other!!! What did your betta do to your snails??

Michele


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Allright woman cough up the other board URL!
> 
> PS
> I'm a shrimp/pleco enabler so I'll get you back!


http://flippersnfins.yuku.com/ It's an awesome site too... everyone is very friendly - no bashing - and very knowledgeable!

You might have a chance with me with the shrimp... we'll see how the snails do with my bettas first. No chance for a pleco... my tanks aren't big enough for those guys!

And don't worry... I get plenty of enabling at the other board about getting larger tanks. I'm strong I tell you!!!  

Michele


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Mattsmom said:


> Well... that's interesting about the nerite snails... I've got some in QT right now... and plan on adding them to my betta tanks to help with the algae clean-up. I just hope my guys aren't aggressive with them!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they "like" each other!!! What did your betta do to your snails??
> 
> Michele


Dr. Glub-Glub had the 8 gallon BioCube all to himself for awhile with the nerite but he started picking on him, on his shell, and I thought the tank was too big for just one fish.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

I enherited a betta recently in a tiny one gallon cell. he's been crazy active ever since i upped him to a 5 and tossed some plants in there. 

they have so much more personality than my other fish. a snail had found its way in from one of the plants i stuck in there. you should have seen him demolish it as soon as it touched the water. 

when i saw that i went out and bought some live foods for him. man is he ever fun.


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> I enherited a betta recently in a tiny one gallon cell. he's been crazy active ever since i upped him to a 5 and tossed some plants in there.
> 
> they have so much more personality than my other fish. a snail had found its way in from one of the plants i stuck in there. you should have seen him demolish it as soon as it touched the water.
> 
> when i saw that i went out and bought some live foods for him. man is he ever fun.


I LOVE hearing people keeping their bettas in larger tanks! They really do appreciate the room...

The pond snails that I've seen are usually "soft" when they're babies... so they're really easy for fish to eat.

I agree... I can watch my bettas swim around all day if I could! 

Michele


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Dr. Glub-Glub had the 8 gallon BioCube all to himself for awhile with the nerite but he started picking on him, on his shell, and I thought the tank was too big for just one fish.


Awe... I'm sorry it didn't work out with Mr. Glub Glub and the snail.

Do you still have the snail? Can I pick your brains about these snails? I just got mine about 2 weeks ago and am learning as I go. They are sooo cool and fascinating to watch (I never thought in a million years, I would say that about a snail). The shells are so pretty and they're little algae eating machines. I purposely grew algae in the QT tank... they had it cleaned up within a week... and have kept it algae free since. I've had to start supplementing their food with algae wafers and lettuce. Do you know how long they live (assuming they survive rooming with bettas)? Thanks!

Michele


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Mattsmom said:


> I agree... I can watch my bettas swim around all day if I could!
> 
> Michele


lol, yeah i should be a virulent young go getter. instead i spend all day staring at fish. lovely.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Mattsmom said:


> Awe... I'm sorry it didn't work out with Mr. Glub Glub and the snail.
> 
> Do you still have the snail? Can I pick your brains about these snails? I just got mine about 2 weeks ago and am learning as I go. They are sooo cool and fascinating to watch (I never thought in a million years, I would say that about a snail). The shells are so pretty and they're little algae eating machines. I purposely grew algae in the QT tank... they had it cleaned up within a week... and have kept it algae free since. I've had to start supplementing their food with algae wafers and lettuce. Do you know how long they live (assuming they survive rooming with bettas)? Thanks!
> 
> Michele


Hi Michele,
If you are asking about apple snails aka mystery snails (pomacea bridgesii), they live for about 2-2.5 years. Alot depends on the temperatures they are kept at. The higher the temp, the faster the growth and life cycle will be. The appreciate romaine lettus blanched, melon slices, zuchinni, red and green peppers and LOVE parsely and french cut green beans. The same info. rings true for cana's, asolene spixi's and haustrums as well.

You can read more about apple snails here, www.applesnail.net



Kat


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Hi Michele,
> If you are asking about apple snails aka mystery snails (pomacea bridgesii), they live for about 2-2.5 years. Alot depends on the temperatures they are kept at. The higher the temp, the faster the growth and life cycle will be. The appreciate romaine lettus blanched, melon slices, zuchinni, red and green peppers and LOVE parsely and french cut green beans. The same info. rings true for cana's, asolene spixi's and haustrums as well.
> 
> You can read more about apple snails here, www.applesnail.net
> ...


Thanks Kat! I was actually wondering about nerites. I think mine have finally figured out to eat the blanched lettuce! lol! They sleep on it first and slowly devour it. I tried a cucumber once but overnight, it floated to the top (they moved the small rock I had on top of it to weigh it down. There's one silk plant that looks like grass that still has algae on it... it's a bit more difficult for them to climb up and eat off of... but I guess if they get desperate between algae wafers and lettuce leaves. 

Sorry, Tabatha, for hijacking your post!!  I should start another post asking about these nerite snails... and will!

Michele


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Mattsmom said:


> Thanks Kat! I was actually wondering about nerites. I think mine have finally figured out to eat the blanched lettuce! lol! They sleep on it first and slowly devour it. I tried a cucumber once but overnight, it floated to the top (they moved the small rock I had on top of it to weigh it down. There's one silk plant that looks like grass that still has algae on it... it's a bit more difficult for them to climb up and eat off of... but I guess if they get desperate between algae wafers and lettuce leaves.
> 
> Sorry, Tabatha, for hijacking your post!!  I should start another post asking about these nerite snails... and will!
> 
> Michele


I'm sorry I interjected as I have never kept nerites but Tabatha has some really nice one's in her tank. Then again all of her tanks are gorgeous! I want to steal them!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

To be completely honest, I don't know a lot about Nerites and there isn't a whole lot of information about them either. They're able to live in either fresh or salt water, lifespan isn't clear, some say 1 year others say 2 - 3+. I've tried a few different foods; zucchini, cucumber, spinach, the only thing I've witnessed them eating is zucchini.

I have eggs all over my tanks but they need brackish water to hatch.


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Tabatha! I'll try the zucchini then. I'm glad I'm not the only one to have a hard time with finding info on them.

What do the eggs look like? I know they POOP like crazy!!!!!!!!!!! Mind you - I have 13 of them in a 3g. That was the only size spare tank I had... so I'm doing water changes every other day to keep the params pristine. The tank is only temporary (another 2-4 weeks till the QT period is up).

I did know about the brackish water for making babies...

I also found out that they are sensitive to copper... so if you have trace amts of copper either in your water, or in meds... they probably won't survive that.

Tabatha... how many do you have in your tanks (and what size tanks)... so I have an idea? With the amt they poo... they'll be pushing the bioload on my smaller tanks. 

Thanks!! Michele


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Kate is the snail guru! <bow down>

Eggs look like little white dots all over the tank, mainly on my driftwood but more recently, on the front glass.

Most if not all (Kate, correct me if I'm wrong) inverts are sensitive to copper and don't tolerate meds containing copper well.

To be honest, I don't know how many I have! I think we've picked up 8 or 12? Most are in my 90 gallon tank with a few in my 25.


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Kate is the snail guru! <bow down>
> 
> Eggs look like little white dots all over the tank, mainly on my driftwood but more recently, on the front glass.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Are the white dots really tiny and in clusters or just dots randomly scattered? I _think _I've seen some eggs then. I'm going to keep a better watch for that now that I know what to look for.

I think you're right about the inverts and their sensitivity to copper... not just nerites but other snails... shrimp...

Thanks again for sharing info!!

Michele


----------

